# Error Converting PPT to PDF



## Texkonc (Sep 6, 2007)

A user is getting an error when trying to convert a PPT to a PDF file. I have searched google to no avail.

Acrobat.exe - Application Error

The instructions at "0x749a9f03" referenced memory at "0x00000004". The Memory could not be "read"

Click on OK to terminate the program


----------



## Texkonc (Sep 6, 2007)

2003 PPT and Adobe 6.0. A presentation for executives, with graphs, pictures and other boring stuff.

Try to convert from the file save as, and the adobe button on power point toolbar.


----------



## Texkonc (Sep 6, 2007)

He was trying to add multiple files to the PDF. He wanted to add a lot of XLS files, 1 ppt, and a few word documents and make them one big PDF.

The Workaround he did was create each file into PDF indivually them add those PDF's into one big one, and it worked that way.

I am going to uninstall and reinstall.


----------

